# Gloves with knuckle and finger protection



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

My bars / hands have hit a couple trees recently and I was wondering what's a good glove that offer some knuckle and finger protection so your hands don't get as scraped up?


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

https://www.foxracing.com/store/pro...US.plist20002__plist20001.001?page=all&cc=001

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

MX gloves offer more protection often without going over board

https://www.sixsixone.com/store/products/4816/Rage-Glove-Red

racefend gloves | Alpinestars


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

do a search for supermoto gloves, you will see variations from same as an MX glove to gloves that are almost full street motorcycle armor.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I use the Fox gloves listed above and love them.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

The Fox bomber gloves would keep you safe but they are pretty hot in high summer temps. I'm on my second pair of DirtPaw gloves. The F on Fox came partially unglued on my last pair but they held up for quite awhile. I eventually ripped the wrist area after a nice crash and repeated tugging to get them off in a hurry for photos. I have a pair of the 2017 models now.

I've mashed my fist into quite a few branches and trunks and no scrapes. They breath decently well in 90F+ temps.

https://www.foxracing.com/store/pro...0001.en__US.plist20002__plist20001.003?cc=003


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a pair of Bombers for DH and while they are hot they offer great protection and come in handy in a fray.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

JCWages said:


> The Fox bomber gloves would keep you safe but they are pretty hot in high summer temps. I'm on my second pair of DirtPaw gloves. The F on Fox came partially unglued on my last pair but they held up for quite awhile. I eventually ripped the wrist area after a nice crash and repeated tugging to get them off in a hurry for photos. I have a pair of the 2017 models now.
> 
> I've mashed my fist into quite a few branches and trunks and no scrapes. They breath decently well in 90F+ temps.
> 
> https://www.foxracing.com/store/pro...0001.en__US.plist20002__plist20001.003?cc=003


I wound up picking up a pair of these for less than $20 shipped on Backcountry. I'm in the south and it's hot and humid here for more than half the year. I'm guessing they'll be enough protection, but if not I may go with the Bombers or another glove recommended in the replies.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Just a thought - you can pick up some decent mechanix gloves at pretty much any auto parts store. You can pick up their M-Pact Automotive > M-Pact | Mechanix Wear

Or they have a heavier version, the Breacher. These are great if you think you're going to need to jump off your bike and address a hobo messing up the trail. /sarcasm Tactical > Breacher | Mechanix Wear


----------



## jd4x426 (Jun 19, 2010)

You'll be happy with the dirtpaws I've used them for years on both mountain bikes and dirt bikes good gloves not the best protection but usually sufficient against tree hits and minor falls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Just a thought - you can pick up some decent mechanix gloves at pretty much any auto parts store. You can pick up their M-Pact Automotive > M-Pact | Mechanix Wear
> 
> Or they have a heavier version, the Breacher. These are great if you think you're going to need to jump off your bike and address a hobo messing up the trail. /sarcasm Tactical > Breacher | Mechanix Wear


Awesome recommendation. I started using mechanic gloves years ago for extra warmth in the cold weather. They work great, but have a couple holes in the fingers. So I'm due for some new ones anyway and I'll use them for working around the house / cars / jets skis too.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

jd4x426 said:


> You'll be happy with the dirtpaws I've used them for years on both mountain bikes and dirt bikes good gloves not the best protection but usually sufficient against tree hits and minor falls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been happy with so far. I have a scrape on my knuckle and hit it again last night on a tree -- the X added a bit of extra protection but a bit more would have been nice since the area was already a bit raw. I'll probably use the Mechanix gloves when my hands are banged up and in cold weather riding and the dirtpaws for all other times


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...&SearchText=tactical+gloves&blanktest=0&tc=af


----------

